# What tipe of processor it is ?



## sebass (Sep 5, 2013)

All pices i buy with 90 ron /lei


----------



## macfixer01 (Sep 6, 2013)

Not a processor really, it's a 2.5 Gbit/second clock and data recovery chip. Used for high speed data communications it would appear?

here is a data sheet:

http://datasheet.elcodis.com/pdf/51/27/512758/gd1650468ba.pdf


----------



## sebass (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you, more , that it is . , have a nice day ....all processor came to gold ,


----------

